# Excel Hilfe für Rangliste...



## SonMiko (26. April 2006)

Vorab
Jaja ich weiss ich habe die Suchfunktion verwendet, auch ein Thema gefunden, allerdings war dieses nicht so aufschlussreich wie das was ich mir davon erhofft habe ...

Es geht um folgendes,
ich versuche quasi, just for fun, einen WMPLAN zu erstellen.
Die Funktionalität soll dabei folgendermaßen aussehen,
(Beispiel für die Vorrunden) man gibt in einen "Pool" vier Länder ein.
Nehmen Wir mal Gruppe C, also Argentinien, Elfenbeinküste, Serbien-Montenegro und
Niederlande. Jetzt kann man in einer darunterbefindlichen Tabelle die einzelnen Ergebnisse der Spiele (jeder spielt ja drei mal) eingeben.

Es wird nun eine art Rangliste errechnet.
Macht man das Ganze für die Gruppen A - F, kann man das Achtelfinale bestimmen, dann das viertel Finale und so weiter...

Ich verwende die Funktion Rang,
dummerweise gibts da ein problem :-|...
Was ist wenn es mehrere Spielstände mehrmals gibt?
Sagen wir mal, was unwahrscheinlich ist, aber gehen wir mal davon aus, dass alle Spiele 2:2 enden. Ich habe schon bei zwei identischen Ergebnissen eine Fehlermeldung, also quasi wenn mehr als ein Spiel denselben Rang belegt wie ein anderes.

Was kann ich da tun?
Fehlt mir möglicherweise ein Faktor, oder gibt es eine art Handicap?

Wäre über Vorschläge hocherfreut.

Besten Dank und viele Grüße,


Mike


----------



## Leola13 (26. April 2006)

Hai,

da scheinst du einen Fehler gemacht zu haben.

Wenn ich den Rang von meheren gleichen Zahlen berechnen lasse bekommen alle den selben Rang. Es gibt keine Fehlermeldung.

Poste doch mal deine Tabelle.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## SonMiko (26. April 2006)

Ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt.
Es sieht so aus, die Rang Funktion funktioniert auch,
allerdings ist es ja nun möglich, das ein Rang mehrfach vorkommt.
Bei mir gibt es einen Fehler, da nur ein Rang einmal vergeben werden kann/ soll...

Verstehst du?

Gruß,

Mike


----------



## Leola13 (26. April 2006)

Hai,

dann musst du ein zusätzliches Kriterium vergeben.

Irgendeine wenn-Funktion z.B.

Ciao Stefan


----------

